# استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

*استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )*

استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )

هذا الموضوع سوف اثبتة لمدة اسبوع واحد فقط لا غير كى يكون ظاهر اما السادة الزوار

ما هو احسن البرامج

على ان يتم اختيار برنامج واحد مفضل
وان كان هناك برنامج فى اى مجموعة لم اكتبة يمكن كتابتة اسم البرنامج

برامج الشات
1- ياهو مسنجر
2-هوت ميل مسنجر
3-اى سى كيو
4-مكتوب مسنجر
5-AOLمسنجر
6-سكاى مسنجر

برامج الحماية
1-مكافى
2-نورتون
3-كاسبارسكى
4-باندا
5-spyware trojan
6-f-secure

برامج المالتيميديا
1-winamp
2-windows media Player classic
3-i tunes
4-real player
5-quick time
6-crystal player

برامج الضغط
1-winrar
2-winzip
3-winace
4-winuha


برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت
1-gozzila
2-download accelerator
3-bittorrent
4-bitcomet
6-get right
7-flash get



سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2006)

*2-هوت ميل مسنجر

1-مكافى

1-winamp

2-winzip

2-download accelerator*


----------



## pola (1 أبريل 2006)

اوكية يا مايكل الفكرة دية حلوة
انا بفضل الاتى
برامج الشات
1- ياهو مسنجر

برامج الحماية
-نورتون بالنسبة للفيرس
و لكن
-spyware trojan
دة للانترنت 

برامج المالتيميديا

-windows media Player classic
برامج الضغط
1-winrar
برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت
1- download accelerator


----------



## Michael (8 أبريل 2006)

اين بقية الاعضاء

واء واء

اهى اهى


----------



## hima85222 (8 أبريل 2006)

بصراحة حلو جدا الكلام دة أنا من رأأيي 

كدة

برامج الشات
1- ياهو مسنجر
2-هوت ميل مسنجر

برامج الحماية

مش موجود فى القائمة دى بس برنامج أنا بصراحة شوفت فية كل اللميزات الرهيبة 

أسم البرنامج Symantec AntiVirus


برامج المالتيميديا
1-winamp
2-windows media Player classic
3-i tunes
4-real player
5-quick time
6-crystal player

كلها مهمة جدا

برامج الضغط
1-winrar
2-winzip

لان كل واحد لية فائدة
برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت

2-download accelerator

وربنا معاك يا مايكل


----------



## Michael (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا هيما

ارجو من بقية الاعضاء التصويت


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

*دي البرامج المفضلة بالنسبة ليا *
*برامج الشات*
*1- ياهو مسنجر
2-هوت ميل مسنجر*

*برامج الحماية
2-نورتون
*
*برامج المالتيميديا
1-winamp
2-windows media Player classic*

*برامج الضغط
1-winrar*

*برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت*
*الحقيقة انت مش نزلتة اسم البرنامج دونلود ماننجر*
*download mannager*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )
> 
> هذا الموضوع سوف اثبتة لمدة اسبوع واحد فقط لا غير كى يكون ظاهر اما السادة الزوار
> 
> ...


 
++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## joe_for_help (28 مايو 2006)

*سلامع المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع*

*سلامع المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....*

*برامج الشات *

*1 - البالتوك*

*2 - الياهو مسنجر*

*3 - الهوت ميل مسنجر *

*برامج الحماية*

*1 - النورتون*

*برامج المالتيميديا*

*1 - windows media Player classic*

*2** - winamp*

*3 - Real Player*

*برامج الضغط*

*1 -**winrar*

*2 - winzip*

*برنامج التحميل من الانترنت*

*1 - download accelerator*


----------



## The_Hero (18 يونيو 2006)

برامج الشات
2-هوت ميل مسنجر

برامج الحماية
معلش هوا برنامج انت مكاتبهوش و هو Avast 4 Pro

برامج المالتيميديا
Windows Media player بس مش Classic

برامج الضغط
1-winrar

برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت
2-download accelerator

و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Fadios (19 يونيو 2006)

*برامج الشات
 ياهو مسنجر


برامج الحماية
نورتون

برامج المالتيميديا*
*real player

برامج الضغط
winrar


برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت
flash get
*​*
*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> برامج الشات
> 1- ياهو مسنجر
> 
> برامج الحماية
> ...


 
*شكرا لك*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

Fadios قال:


> *برامج الشات*
> 
> _*ياهو مسنجر*_​
> 
> ...


بس خلاص


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

برامج الشات
1- ياهو مسنجر

برامج الحماية
zone alarm

برامج المالتيميديا
jet audio

برامج الضغط
1-winra

برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت

Download Accelerator Plus(dap)


----------



## maro-bmw (18 سبتمبر 2006)

1- هوت ميل مسنجر
2-كاسبر سكاى
3-winamp
4-winrar
5-download manager   هذا البرنامج خطير جدا جدا


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة حد يقولى ازاى اعمل ملف تورنت من عندى علشان ارفع الويندوز بقى


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

انت عملت الويندوز خلاص؟


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ايوة يا عم انا واقف على حجات بسيطة جداجدا

وشوف 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4998


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل اوى بجد انا مستنيه على احر من الجمر


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )*

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )*

*مفيش ولا لينك شغال يا شباب*

*اتمني تغيير اللينكات*​


----------



## mr.hima (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )*

*البرامج المفضلة ليا 


برامج الشات
1- ياهو مسنجر(بستخدمة على طول )
2-هوت ميل مسنجر(احياناً)
6-سكاى مسنجر( برنامج جميل في عمل اتصال بالصوت على النت لأن الصوت فية بيكون اوضح)

برامج الحماية

3-كاسبارسكى(كنت بستعملة على طول الصراحة لغاية ما ابتدي يخرف في الشرين اللي فاتوا )انا دلوقتي ساعات بستخدم (eset smart)


برامج المالتيميديا

2-windows media Player classic

برامج الضغط
1-winrar
2- دة برنامج مش مكتوب في القائمة بس جميل اسمة power archive

برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت

2-download accelerator*​


----------



## بوسى هانى (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )*

يعنى كلهم مميزين بس برامج التشات مميزة جدا وشكرا


----------



## magdy_26 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: استفتاء ( رجاء محبة التصويت من الكل )*

1- سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم+++

2-هوت ميل مسنجر


برامج الحماية

3-الافيرا انت فيرا
برامج المالتيميديا
1-winamp

برامج الضغط
1-winrar


برنامج تكلمة التحميل من الانترنت

2-download accelerator


----------

